
Ask HN: Bio course suggestions for a CS grad in university? - alphagrep12345
I&#x27;m a Masters student in Computer Science specializing in Machine Learning. I&#x27;m    excited about the advances in the field of CS + Bio and want to take some bio courses to learn more. Some of the courses I can think of are - Computational Biology, Drug Discovery. Any other suggestions?<p>PS: I&#x27;m at Georgia Tech, if that helps.
======
ArtWomb
What a great time in history to witness the twin revolutions in AI and
Genomics. There is really no end to where your intellectual curiosity can take
you. If you harbor more of a EE type personality you can explore SynthBio and
creating "living machines". If interested in the roots of human intellect and
consciousness, Brain Science and Neuromorphic computing architectures might be
of interest. If you are practically minded and focused toward a career after
graduation then supplement your coursework with an intro to Cloud Life
Sciences by seeking to master Variant Transforms type genomic querying tools.
And if you are deeply theoretical and considering a long career in academic
research newly emergent fields such as Quantum Bio, which encompass not just
the quantum mechanical perspective in the life sciences, but also quantum
advantages in drug discovery.

Personally, if I were in your shoes, looking out to a 2 year plus timeframe
for when you graduate. And this may sound either a bit cliche or forward
thinking depending on your worldview. At the very least get an introduction to
"blockchain applications in healthcare". Startups like Nebula Genomics are
using applied cryptographic techniques to keep genomic data private and return
its inherent value back to its original owner.

Best of luck ;)

MIT 6.S897/HST.956: Machine Learning for Healthcare

[https://mlhc19mit.github.io/](https://mlhc19mit.github.io/)

------
aiscapehumanity
Those you mentioned seem good. Any high level course that makes well with what
you bring with CS really.

------
HarryHirsch
Taking a course in statistics and statistical thermodynamics would be helpful.

~~~
alphagrep12345
Why statistical thermodynamics?

~~~
HarryHirsch
OP mentioned drug discovery. If he wants to go into that direction or if he
would like to go into protein modelling a good grasp of statistical physics is
essential, you can't do without.

